# Jim Ross just ended the show calling it WWE



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Okay so should they fire him, suspend him, demote him to either another program or role or heyr just laugh it off because it is Jim Fucking Ross as Cody said?


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

He has to go. It's getting embarrassing.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Okay so should they fire him, suspend him, demote him or her just laugh it off because it is Jim Fucking Ross as Cody said?


Suspend him. Only one way to force the man to be better, and that is deduct his pay. He was much better on commentary the few weeks after Kenny put his ass in check, began putting over the talent on commentary like he’s supposed to do, and now this…

Check his old ass and demand better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

izhack111 said:


>


"There's nothing that will top seeing a live WWE Dynamite" - Jim Ross
Right before WWE goes live on tour btw.

Good Shit, Pal


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Suspend him. Only one way to force the man to be better, and that is deduct his pay. He was much better on commentary the few weeks after Kenny put his ass in check, began putting over the talent on commentary like he’s supposed to do, and now this…
> 
> Check his old ass and demand better.


I hate to agree but this may be needed so he will remember to try to take a pen and pad, read off script and not go off script. It's kind of like having a broadcaster from Fox News in Tucker Carlson end his show saying thank you all for watching CNN (he was with them but years ago and yes not the best comparison)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

he already called Kenny Omega the WWE Champion once. JR is a legend but I think it's time


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, if Chris Jericho ever decides to retire from wrestling in AEW soon, he should probably replace Jim Ross on commentary. 

That botch alone might have just overshadowed an emotional ending (where they did a tribute to the pandemic/quarantine era in Daily’s Place), and I don’t think this is the 1st time he slipped up big time on the booth.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Inside job


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, if Chris Jericho ever decides to retire from wrestling in AEW soon, he should probably replace Jim Ross on commentary.
> 
> That botch alone might have just overshadowed an emotional ending (where they did a tribute to the pandemic/quarantine era in Daily’s Place), and I don’t this is the 1st time he slipped up big time on the booth.


No not Jericho please! Jericho is too loud and obnoxious as heel or face. Put Taz there or Paul Wight lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Inside job


Master Plan maybe they both are working together? 😒 🧐🧐🧐🥴


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The guy is done. He can’t do this anymore. He’s been pretty bad for over 10 years now. He shows no interest in the new wrestlers. No interest in the stories. No interest in anything. Just send him home. Enough is enough. 😂


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

JR really doesn´t want to end his career in the little leagues. It´s the only explanation at this point


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I hate to agree but this may be needed so he will remember to try to take a pen and pad, read off script and not go off script. It's kind of like having a broadcaster from Fox News in Tucker Carlson end his show saying thank you all for watching CNN (he was with them but years ago and yes not the best comparison)


Exactly. I didn’t mind when he called Kenny the WWE champion, but twice in less than a year is an issue. You have to hold the talent accountable, even if they’re legends.

Hire Mauro already.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Half their midcard-mainevent roster is Ex-WWE anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> JR really doesn´t want to end his career in the little leagues. It´s the only explanation at this point


Oh Snap, so maybe he's purposely trying to get out now? LOL

Poor JR. I know it was a mistake but the business aspect of this is pretty much clear and simple. He's getting paid by Tony Khan and still says he basically works for WWE lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Exactly. I didn’t mind when he called Kenny the WWE champion, but twice in less than a year is an issue. You have to hold the talent accountable, even if they’re legends.
> 
> Hire Mauro already.


Agree. I'm sure even JR agrees he fucked up. But it is business at the end of the day.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Someone should mix the sparklers ending from Revolution with JR thanking everyone for watching this great episode of WWE Dynamite!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> No not Jericho please! Jericho is too loud and obnoxious as heel or face. Put Taz there or Paul Wight lol


Alright, I love the Taz suggestion. 

The guy is gold and hilarious on AEW Dark commentary!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Someone should mix the sparklers ending from Revolution with JR thanking everyone for watching this great episode of WWE Dynamite!


Wow you are so happy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Someone should mix the sparklers ending from Revolution with JR thanking everyone for watching this great episode of WWE Dynamite!


Yea, this isn’t even remotely close to being as “funny” as you think it is here. 

The same goes with that incident in February too.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Exactly. I didn’t mind when he called Kenny the WWE champion, but twice in less than a year is an issue. You have to hold the talent accountable, even if they’re legends.
> 
> Hire Mauro already.


Agreed on all of this. I would prefer Mauro, but I also understand that the guy has serious mental health issues. I just watched his Bi-polar Rock Roller special and that dude deals with some tough shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> The guy is done. He can’t do this anymore. He’s been pretty bad for over 10 years now. He shows no interest in the new wrestlers. No interest in the stories. No interest in anything. Just send him home. Enough is enough. 😂


Cornette already said JR has so much money that he doesn't know what to do with it. At this point JR is doing this is a hobby instead of making another flavored BBQ sauce. He's not taking it serious.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, this isn’t even remotely close to being as “funny” as you think it is here.
> 
> The same goes with that incident in February too.


You really telling me what I should and shouldn’t find funny now? I think it’s hilarious btw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> You really telling me what I should and shouldn’t find funny now? I think it’s hilarious btw.


Yea, the questionable humor from you here gets a big yikes.

Check out some of the entertaining commentary on Tuesday nights on AEW Dark. That’s actually funny content


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Cornette already said JR has so much money that he doesn't know what to do with it. At this point JR is doing this is a hobby instead of making another flavored BBQ sauce. He's not taking it serious.


Guy gets royal treatment from this clown Tony Khan and JR couldn’t care less. What a legend 😂


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Don't RE- SIGN JR I guess


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Definitely should let his contract run out and not resign. I'd move him to Rampage and go scouting for somebody fresh for Dynamite. Anybody decent in MLW or NWA?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> Definitely should let his contract run out and not resign. I'd move him to Rampage and go scouting for somebody fresh for Dynamite. Anybody decent in MLW or NWA?


Speaking of which, wasn't JR a talent scout ?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Speaking of which, wasn't JR a talent scout ?


The guys that he scouted, Parker Bordreaux and Scott Steiner son signed with WWE.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha omg, when his contract ends?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> Hahahahaha omg, when his contract ends?


He signed a 3 year deal in 2019









AEW Signs WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross to 'Groundbreaking' 3-Year Contract


All Elite Wrestling announced Wednesday it has signed WWE Hall of Fame announcer Jim Ross to a three-year contract. AEW called the deal "groundbreaking" and "the most lucrative deal in pro wrestling commentary history...




bleacherreport.com


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410425799816232960


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I love JR but its time to hang it uo and he should face some kinda punishment


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410425799816232960


Well he acknowledged it. But is it enough? BAW GAWD.


----------



## anonymous9437 (Jan 6, 2021)

Well I guess we all know where JR’s heart is

He wanted to do more commentary work in WWE but Vince wasn’t having that which is why he is now stuck in the minor leagues

For his sake I hope he does get fired only if Vince will hire him back in some capacity, a man of his stature and his age should not be stuck in a booth alongside a guy that does commentary in a luchador mask working for a bush league promoter


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Feels like deja vu









Jim Ross just referred to Omega the "WWE&quot...


So tonight, i thought my ears misheard, but it was confirmed on the AEW Dynamite thread that indeed Jim Ross called Kenny Omega the "WWE Champion" lol. Only reason i am making this thread is because this is the company's top champion being referred to as another organizations lmfao. As much as...




www.wrestlingforum.com





Probably nothing will happen.... But really Jim Ross should retire and find a new hobby. He's not doing it at the level he should be.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

anonymous9437 said:


> Well I guess we all know where JR’s heart is
> 
> He wanted to do more commentary work in WWE but Vince wasn’t having that which is why he is now stuck in the minor leagues
> 
> For his sake I hope he does get fired only if Vince will hire him back in some capcity, a man of his stature and his age should not be stuck in a booth alongside a guy that does commentary in a luchador mask working for a bush league promoter


Jim Ross downgrades all AEW product at the moment, and he would do the same in WWE actually. He is old, don't remember wrestlers names, botches so many times per episode. He once was good, he is not anymore. Surely I prefer listening to Excalibur than JR.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, this isn’t even remotely close to being as “funny” as you think it is here.
> 
> The same goes with that incident in February too.


Nah that was a funny suggestion from a not very reasonable, but very consistent poster. You're being bias here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They never should've got Jr or Tony to begin with. They should've went all new and youngish. Nobody's tuning into a show for the commentators. That's not to say they aren't important. But Jr and Tony are a waste of money that did nothing of value for them. Well Tony helped Britt, but I can't imagine a similar Dynamic couldn't have been done with Excalibur or somebody


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

This proves Jim Ross is badly missing WWE


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Meme wrestling gets meme’d by own commentator


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Someone does need to at least hold JRs feet to the fire over it. No excuses for him to still be slipping up mentioning WWE like that after being in AEW for 2 years now.

To me Tony is still fine. They don't even need JR and I hope that he realizes that. That he is only there out of respect for his great career. I want JR to do well in AEW, but he has to do better than that. This is one thing that I can't defend AEW on. They need to get JR to either do better or find a different role for him.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

JR is a legendary troll, he should do this more often. It’s hilarious.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Problem is no ones taking any action against his screw ups, Tony Khan's too big a fanboy to criticize or say anything to JR about it, even though JR is fucking the show up and disrespecting the company.

JR i love the guy but he needs to be fired over this shit, how do you keep getting away with calling the company the rival promotion?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> They never should've got Jr or Tony to begin with. They should've went all new and youngish. Nobody's tuning into a show for the commentators. That's not to say they aren't important. But Jr and Tony are a waste of money that did nothing of value for them. Well Tony helped Britt, but I can't imagine a similar Dynamic couldn't have been done with Excalibur or somebody


I totally agree, Tony Khan see he's just a big fanboy mark billionaire thats bought up and collected his favorite wrestling figures and piled them into one company like action figures he's collected for some fantasy wrestling league. Whether it was the right move or not doesn't matter to him, as long he gets to have his favorites from wrestling from when he was a kid he's all happy.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just let Jim go. He has no idea how to call the nonsensical AEW matches as it is, it was an ill fated pairing from the start. He clearly does not think highly of the product, its very obvious even when he tries to put it over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Master Plan maybe they both are working together? 😒 🧐🧐🧐🥴


*This reminds me of the conspiracy theory that Vince McMahon sent Russo to sabotage WCW 😂*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I totally agree, Tony Khan see he's just a big fanboy mark billionaire thats bought up and collected his favorite wrestling figures and piled them into one company like action figures he's collected for some fantasy wrestling league. Whether it was the right move or not doesn't matter to him, as long he gets to have his favorites from wrestling from when he was a kid he's all happy.


On one hand I get it, as a fan in his shoes shit it's probably hard not to rush out and try and get all your favorites from the past. But from the get go I really didn't get the idea of having voices from the Monday Night Wars be the voice for your promotion that's supposed to be the new generation and next evolution of wrestling.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Honestly I don't really care.

He made a mistake. I like him on AEW.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They never should've got Jr or Tony to begin with. They should've went all new and youngish. Nobody's tuning into a show for the commentators.


*It's funny you say that, because I was one of the people who tuned into my first Wrestle Kingdom because JR was doing commentary. Someone on this forum told me that and it was a huge selling point. I instantly became a fan of Okada and thought Kenny Omega did Ambrose's old crazy gimmick 10 times better than him.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Going off this thread if you make the simplest mistake at work its ground to fire you on the spot.

Its not that big of a deal really. Anyone watching AEW knows WWE exists. And hell at this point AEW is little more than a botch/meme company that relies on botches to get any attention.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

That's rough 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *It's funny you say that, because I was one of the people who tuned into my first Wrestle Kingdom because JR was doing commentary. Someone on this forum told me that and it was a huge selling point. I instantly became a fan of Okada and thought Kenny Omega did Ambrose's old crazy gimmick 10 times better than him.*


I get it, but yeah if you need the commentator to draw your screwed lol


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

So this is news instead of the main event tonight? 🙄 

fuck wrestling let’s talk old men being confused! That will boost my weak little pussy ego


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

In WWE JR couldn't master pronouns, in AEW JR cannot master nouns.

And _he's _AEW's lead announcer.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Mr316 @DammitChrist be adults not children. Stop using discussions to continue this fucking feud


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Yea, this isn’t even remotely close to being as “funny” as you think it is here.
> 
> The same goes with that incident in February too.


I thought it was pretty funny, I go back to that moment when I need a good laugh.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Problem is no ones taking any action against his screw ups, Tony Khan's too big a fanboy to criticize or say anything to JR about it, even though JR is fucking the show up and disrespecting the company.
> 
> JR i love the guy but he needs to be fired over this shit, how do you keep getting away with calling the company the rival promotion?


I mean it's a bad slip up but it doesn't have any impact on the show in any capacity, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr Charismatic said:


> This proves Jim Ross is badly missing WWE


Or the other way around!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rhetro said:


> So this is news instead of the main event tonight? 🙄
> 
> fuck wrestling let’s talk old men being confused! That will boost my weak little pussy ego


You have a point but unfortunately in some ways...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm done defending JR. He needs to either get his shit together or pack up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean it's a bad slip up but it doesn't have any impact on the show in any capacity, it's not that big of a deal.


You’re paid a $1m plus to put over the product, and you’re calling it the direct competitor. Try that shit in the corporate world…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> You’re paid a $1m plus to put over the product, and you’re calling it the direct competitor. Try that shit in the corporate world…


I like JR but from a business point, unless Tony doesn't give a shit that he promotes WWE then yeah it's bad business he's getting paid a lot to put over another company lmao


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I like JR but from a business point, unless Tony doesn't give a shit that he promotes WWE then yeah it's bad business he's getting paid a lot to put over another company lmao


Oh, Tony Khan cares. He isn’t stupid. He’s just likely too spineless to actually say anything to JR or Jericho after they took a chance with he and AEW.

TK needs to be a stronger leader.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> Oh, Tony Khan cares. He isn’t stupid. He’s just likely too spineless to actually say anything to JR or Jericho after they took a chance with he and AEW.
> 
> TK needs to be a stronger leader.


Maybe you are right, that and he legit probably likes JR but also feels a bit betrayed since he helped him with this offer and Ross is putting over the competition.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I didn't even realize the botch when I was watching the show. Must've been half asleep probably just like JR was except in a more senile way.

Good god ol mighty it's time to go!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe you are right, that and he legit probably likes JR but also feels a bit betrayed since he helped him with this offer and Ross is putting over the competition.


I’ve been saying for a few months now that once JR lost his wife, he is just at a point that he simply don’t care: not about life, not about his health, not about whether he is drinking too much, and certainly not about how great a job he is doing at his hobby.

The man is lost without his wife as most men are at that age. He needs to be making a point to enjoy time with his children and grandchildren. Trying to hold on and relive “the days on the road with the boys” is not a healthy way to mask the issues at hand. Clearly.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This Is Wrestling 2021


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The_It_Factor said:


> This Is Wrestling 2021


Best comment in the thread.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

no jr is no bueno for aew. He'll likely get an ass chewing in private and that will be all


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't think JR gives a shit anymore, he's got less than 6 months left on his contract.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I get it, but yeah if you need the commentator to draw your screwed lol


*You already know I didn't give a single f*** about Japanese wrestling before that 😂*


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

If khan and evp's shrug off yet another cock up from jr then it shows why aew will struggle to ever grow as a company if they are fine with complacency within the promotion.

Vince would go ballistic at such a slip and is why wwe is as successful as it is.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

🤣🤣


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

the_flock said:


> I don't think JR gives a shit anymore, he's got less than 6 months left on his contract.


Will they extend his contract?
I respect JR's accomplishments, but have never had him higher than the gorilla, jessie, heenan, even vince. As an ardent AEW fan I am not defending this one.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> If khan and evp's shrug off yet another cock up from jr then it shows why aew will struggle to ever grow as a company if they are fine with complacency within the promotion.
> 
> Vince would go ballistic at such a slip and is why wwe is as successful as it is.


This.

JR just wrote "Whoops" with a smiley and that's probably the end of it.
Vince would be raging for weeks if a commentator called Lashley the AEW champ, and would probably force the commentator into a squash match with Nia jax


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Time to take olde yeller behind the proverbial shed


----------



## AboutDatBiz619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Maybe the WWE secretly owns AEW. WWEAEW


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

After reading those posts of people being butt hurt for Jim Ross calling AEW WWE. I have been saying this all along AEW is WWE light. Jim Ross is a legendary commentator so he should be cut some slack. He however can't do this again.


----------



## MyronGainsBrah (Jan 20, 2020)

He just do what he did at wwe and come back occasionally to call the big matches.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

But honestly I take JR saying WWE over Jericho yelling like a little girl for 2h.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You already know I didn't give a single f*** about Japanese wrestling before that 😂*


I thought I was the only one.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Thats a wwe lifer good ole JR out there


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

That shit is embarrassing for them.. He's such a recognizable voice though, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I dunno ...

You're talking like he was once completely mistake-free 24/7, and that's just not the case. Part of JR's charm has always been his inability to tell wrestlers apart, or to just call them the wrong name. He famously had issues with Matt and Jeff Hardy, he called Jericho and Benoit each other's names all the time ...

This is not new, it's certainly not more often, and it's being made to seem way worse than it is.

Yeah, this one stands out because it's the closing line of the show and he said the wrong company's name, but tell me ... who is hearing that and thinking "Oh, this is a WWE show?" or "He said there's nothing like WWE Dynamite, so I should stop watching this AEW show"?

I know wrestling fans are stupid, but I don't think anyone is getting confused over what happened here lol
This is just JR being JR. This is not old age, or a lack of caring. This is how JR was at the height of his enthusiasm, and at the peak of his career!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

TheDraw said:


> I thought I was the only one.


I'll third that one, I've never been interested in Japanese promotions, just boring.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

He's gotta go. This is the first Dynamite I've watched in a while and whenever he talked, it sounded so uninteresting, boring, and made me want to change the channel


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Omg that was so embarrassing. The worst possible moment to drop that at on the final sign off from Jackson ville. I'm afraid JR has to be taken off all live events as these mistakes are no good. Keep him for pre taped stuff that you can edit his gaffs out of. If Michael Cole dropped aew into the close of a live raw he would be instantly fired by Vince.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410425799816232960


Piece of shit thats some half assed apology. Retire him off the live shows now at least. Can't fire him as he will shit on aew from his podcast every week.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

JR doesn't give a shit about AEW. His loyalty is to WWE and if they went to him and offered him a job at half the pay he's on with AEW he'd take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a good thing it's apparently his last contract. He's past it.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

JR is one of the greatest, but its time to go. It's just embarrassing at this point. Let him work backstage.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> You have a point but unfortunately in some ways...
> View attachment 103701


That’s true!!!!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'll third that one, I've never been interested in Japanese promotions, just boring.


Me too. I watched specifically because JR was calling it. And he sucked big time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He should’ve said ‘WWF’ for the bonus points.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lolz


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Speaking of which, wasn't JR a talent scout ?


He was head of talent relations. And he was also the guy who told Samoa Joe that he would never have a future in wrestling. And he said the same thing to Awesome Kong. His talent scouting is highly overrated. To him, a female wrestler looks like Tay Conti or Penelope Ford, regardless of actual talent.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

thats awesome


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

It's no wonder wwe wanted him only for rate occasions to announce as they must of seen the writing on the wall that jr shouldn't be full time commentator


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Aew can't stop mentioning wwe, so what does it matter if JR does it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Aew can't stop mentioning wwe, so what does it matter if JR does it?


*Lol, good one.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JR still secretly trying put a smile on the old man's face...


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

Making these type of mistakes are gonna make the casuals that channel flip think AEW really is another WWE brand like RAW SD and NXT lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

you guys are so beyond sad at this point. the op saying should he be fired or suspended ? at this point i think some people really need to take a break from this forum and go live their lives and get some fucking air. so stupid to think someone should be fired over something so stupid. who cares, its sad someone cares that someone called aew wwe. it means nothing and no one cares and the small percent of die hards that let something so meaningless get to them says more about themselves than the issue they are bringing up. in real life people fuck up constantly. i work in film and you have no idea how much actors dont know their lines over and over again. this dudes old having fun and worked for wwe for 25 years and some internet nerd is hot and heavy over 1 wrong word.

as conrad would say come on now


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Rathburn_Sally said:


> Making these type of mistakes are gonna make the casuals that channel flip think AEW really is another WWE brand like RAW SD and NXT lol.


this is where people in here have no clue of reality. casuals dont give 2 flying fucks what jr says. what loser changes a channel because someone calls a show something else. in fact a casual would laugh for a moment and not go online losing their minds


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

its like the same people that come in here losing their mind when a wrestler makes a mistake with a move and says they should be fired and flipping out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> JR still secretly trying put a smile on the old man's face...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stop making most of the show WWE Lite. Problem solved.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> you guys are so beyond sad at this point. the op saying should he be fired or suspended ? at this point i think some people really need to take a break from this forum and go live their lives and get some fucking air. so stupid to think someone should be fired over something so stupid. who cares, its sad someone cares that someone called aew wwe. it means nothing and no one cares and the small percent of die hards that let something so meaningless get to them says more about themselves than the issue they are bringing up. in real life people fuck up constantly. i work in film and you have no idea how much actors dont know their lines over and over again. this dudes old having fun and worked for wwe for 25 years and some internet nerd is hot and heavy over 1 wrong word.
> 
> as conrad would say come on now


The problem isn't this in of itself, but the entirety of his terrible commentary these days. He's half interested with little enthusiasm. Constantly pointing out mistakes. He's just not really doing a great job. Add in the mistakes it poses a question of how much is enough. Is he really providing anything worthwhile.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> The problem isn't this in of itself, but the entirety of his terrible commentary these days. He's half interested with little enthusiasm. Constantly pointing out mistakes. He's just not really doing a great job. Add in the mistakes it poses a question of how much is enough. Is he really providing anything worthwhile.


He basically represents the wrestling audience at large. The product being presented is not drawing people in. He could fake it and sound like a used car salesman, but most people would see through that.


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> this is where people in here have no clue of reality. casuals dont give 2 flying fucks what jr says. what loser changes a channel because someone calls a show something else. in fact a casual would laugh for a moment and not go online losing their minds


What Im talking about the same type of casuals who saw AEW for the first time after the lead in from the NBA Game earlier this year who fat shamed Chris Jericho online , The same type who never watched wrestling since the attitude era or may of been stopped watching 5 years ago and is so busy with their lives they dont keep up with wrestling news anymore. They may of channel flipped during that moment in time and might have reason to believe thats a WWE show because of JRs slip up.

Its not a big deal and mistakes happen but there could be that 1 or 2 viewers and might of made that mistake. This is coming from a big WCW/AEW fan. I also mentioned it because a friend of mine who stopped watching after WCW closed saw the live episode of AEW on a whim by channel surfing right before it was on Omega being called WWE champion and actually text me "Is this AEW show part of WWE?"because of that comment.

So I have a very good clue and grasp of reality thank you very much.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Jim Ross has been for years. I don't understand why most fans don't understand this. I guess they love the idea of Jim Ross more than the quality of his announcing in 2021.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> They never should've got Jr or Tony to begin with. They should've went all new and youngish. Nobody's tuning into a show for the commentators. That's not to say they aren't important. But Jr and Tony are a waste of money that did nothing of value for them. Well Tony helped Britt, but I can't imagine a similar Dynamic couldn't have been done with Excalibur or somebody


I agree with this, I feel they should skew younger in everything, especially the commentary. If the wrestlers perform one way, it looks bad when the announcers sound disinterested.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> I agree with this, I feel they should skew younger in everything, especially the commentary. If the wrestlers perform one way, it looks bad when the announcers sound disinterested.


That and just start your own legacy from the rip. The problem with having a Jr and Tony is it's hard to not separate them from their glory years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> I agree with this, I feel they should skew younger in everything, especially the commentary. If the wrestlers perform one way, it looks bad when the announcers sound disinterested.


*Taz is still great though. It's not an issue of age. JR is just bad.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Rathburn_Sally said:


> What Im talking about the same type of casuals who saw AEW for the first time after the lead in from the NBA Game earlier this year who fat shamed Chris Jericho online , The same type who never watched wrestling since the attitude era or may of been stopped watching 5 years ago and is so busy with their lives they dont keep up with wrestling news anymore. They may of channel flipped during that moment in time and might have reason to believe thats a WWE show because of JRs slip up.
> 
> Its not a big deal and mistakes happen but there could be that 1 or 2 viewers and might of made that mistake. This is coming from a big WCW/AEW fan. I also mentioned it because a friend of mine who stopped watching after WCW closed saw the live episode of AEW on a whim by channel surfing right before it was on Omega being called WWE champion and actually text me "Is this AEW show part of WWE?"because of that comment.
> 
> So I have a very good clue and grasp of reality thank you very much.


He said it in the last 2 seconds of the show lol. Whatever people believe though, that's the trend in the states.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> He said it in the last 2 seconds of the show lol. Whatever people believe though, that's the trend in the states.


You’re wrong on this one. He has to have his feet held to the fire, otherwise he has no motivation to do better. There is no bigger reward, because he is already paid what he is gonna be paid. So, the only way to motivate him to stop calling the product WWE is to take the man’s money.

Suspend him this time with a fine. Bigger suspension next time. And progressively load up until he forces your hand into firing him.

He’ll either learn quickly, or he’ll be fired. But I can guarantee no one else would take their goddamn jobs so lightly.

But we all know TK won’t go this route, hence JR’s laissez faire response to a fuckup seconds after a heartfelt “thank you” video to the _AEW_ fans.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> You’re wrong on this one. He has to have his feet held to the fire, otherwise he has no motivation to do better. There is no bigger reward, because he is already paid what he is gonna be paid. So, the only way to motivate him to stop calling the product WWE is to take the man’s money.
> 
> Suspend him this time with a fine. Bigger suspension next time. And progressively load up until he forces your hand into firing him.
> 
> ...



imagine being suspended for calling the company something wrong. you suspend someone for doing something bad, This is a mistake. this is not a social justice warrior issue. anyways this is the culture now a days, all you people want to cancel every last stupid shit. so whatever im done with this topic. 

go suspend someone for saying an innocent word that is not offensive but a mistake. i dont even care for him in that position but i just think the amount of stupid shit people flip out over and claim they need to be this and that. people flipping out the other week because someone tossed a wrestler out of the ring and he landed weird. this is why wrestling is losing fans because people are tired.

tk wont do anything because it dont matter. no one cares casuals dont care they aint online crying over 3 letters and it wont impact a dam thing


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Firing and even a suspension is way too much of an overreaction, but please take him off commentary, even aside from this major botch it's just sad to hear his commentary these days, he sounds bored most of the time and has trouble keeping track of who the roster even is at times.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Eh, it’s a tricky one. Having JR at the start made them feel legit. But this kind of mistake just shows his age and it’s not good enough really.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven’t read the 7 pages of Mr316 probably getting off on this, but JR really does need to go.


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

He sounds like he is bored or asleep at the best of times, the very definition of phoning it in.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> He basically represents the wrestling audience at large. The product being presented is not drawing people in. He could fake it and sound like a used car salesman, but most people would see through that.


Come on. Even if this were true (which it very much isn't), it is JR's job to sell the product. People go to jobs they don't like every day and still make a point to not half ass it. JR at worst has to sell the product to the people who are watching and at best has to draw in new viewers. If he is doing neither then that is on him for being lazy.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

i wouldnt fire him but his on screen role is done if im in charge thats 2 times now he's done this shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Come on. Even if this were true (which it very much isn't), it is JR's job to sell the product. People go to jobs they don't like every day and still make a point to not half ass it. JR at worst has to sell the product to the people who are watching and at best has to draw in new viewers. If he is doing neither then that is on him for being lazy.


At the end of the day, you have to believe in the product you are selling. You can always tell when people are faking it or just going through the motions in sales vs really believing in their product.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Vince will get irate with blunders like this. Jim Ross needs to go or take a backseat. Its clear he still wishes he was in the WWE. I'm sure Tony Khan will be like "its all good Jim Ross"


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

"Come on back to base Agent Ross. Your mission is complete. "

🤣


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MrMeeseeks said:


> i wouldnt fire him but his on screen role is done if im in charge thats 2 times now he's done this shit


Exactly. How many goddamn times can you let him treat your company is so unimportantly that he can’t even get the name right before you do SOMETHING to force his hand..?


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I haven't watched it yet, but bloody hell JR! Do your job properly!


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I wish he'd come back to WWE, he's already calling everything WWE anyway. xD


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Given the mistakes he makes on a weekly basis I've given up on the notion of AEW ever disciplining him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I now understand why Vince had to be in his ear for 20 years.*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I now understand why Vince had to be in his ear for 20 years.*


I don’t want him stifled, but he needs held accountable. As do any and all on-screen talent. If you are getting the company name wrong, then it sends the message to the audience that the company isn’t even important enough for the talent to care.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I love JR, the voice of my childhood and easily a top 5 of all time announcer however he never should've been signed by AEW.

The reason is simple, AEW wants to be seen as this young mans promotion and fuck the system we're anti authority rah rah rah. JR is the complete opposite of that and he can't possibly appeal to the AEW fandom on any level except nostalgia and respect.

He's almost 70 years old and AEW already gets painted with the WWE lite stuff. Let his contract expire and put a young 30-40 year old guy in the seat with a colour commentator around the same age and make sure that they appeal to the AEW fanbase and are completely different to the WWE type of announcers.

However, this is AEW so if they got rid of JR it'd probably be something like Schiavone and Taz at the table.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I now understand why Vince had to be in his ear for 20 years.*


He´s 69 years old. 

There is a reason people retire in their 60s and it´s not just natural physical decline/fatigue. It´s also mental decline/fatigue. The brain is just not as sharp anymore.

Furthermore Bell´s palsy may have "myriad neurological symptoms" including "facial tingling, moderate or severe headache/neck pain, memory problems, balance problems, ipsilateral limb paresthesias, ipsilateral limb weakness, and a sense of clumsiness" that are "unexplained by facial nerve dysfunction".

JR simply cannot do it anymore physically/mentally, even if he wants to.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> you guys are so beyond sad at this point. the op saying should he be fired or suspended ? at this point i think some people really need to take a break from this forum and go live their lives and get some fucking air. so stupid to think someone should be fired over something so stupid. who cares, its sad someone cares that someone called aew wwe. it means nothing and no one cares and the small percent of die hards that let something so meaningless get to them says more about themselves than the issue they are bringing up. in real life people fuck up constantly. i work in film and you have no idea how much actors dont know their lines over and over again. this dudes old having fun and worked for wwe for 25 years and some internet nerd is hot and heavy over 1 wrong word.
> 
> as conrad would say come on now


Bullshit. Its unprofessional and you get fired for shit like that in other jobs. How many times you heard Michael Cole or anyone in wwe closing raw by saying see you next Monday for aew raw. Never as they are professionals who aren't senile and who would get fired as soon as they made such a mistake. Can't blame old age and it being good ol JR forever. I don't want him fired just take him off all live shows as he can't hack them anymore. You can put him on pre recorded interviews or have him work backstage. Embarrassing man.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Seems obvious nothing will happen. AEW wants the people who tune in out of habit and nostalgia. Having a familiar voice and especially one that connects people to their youth is always a good thing. It'd be a dumb decision to fire him. This was bad of him to do but it isn't the end of the world or anything. As one of the first replies said, everyone knows who WWE is anyways.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

How much does he get paid a year? And how come he doesn't know who half the roster are yet?! All he really needs to do is learn about the roster and put them over with some conviction and excitement in his voice and stop mentioning wwe! I could do his job better lol.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It happens. Yesterday the BBC had to apologise for getting the names of Bill Clinton and Bill Cosby mixed up, which was far more amusing. 

JR's had a much better 2021 than he did 2020 BUT I just don't think he's got the energy or the wits to carry off being the lead commentator for 2 hours of live TV. Use him for special events and the odd PPV match but it's time to transition him away from Dynamite.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm not ready to call JR done due to his age. I have an older coworker than JR and he certainly has his wits about him. I think a big part of JR's problem is that his career was mainly with WWE and AEW is a similar promotion. I can understand how a slip up like naming the wrong company can happen. It's habit for him to say WWE. However, it has happened more than once and he really needs to be more careful.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

There was actually quite a few fluffed lines this week I think all the commentators were nervous as they haven't done that many live audience shows they do a lot of taping and Tony Khan edits a lot out. Excalibur fluffed the very first line of the show as well! Not excusing Jr though as that was a clanger. There must be some sort of production delay built in. If I was Tony Khan I'd have pulled that whole last line if possible.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

its obvious that no one cares. even the o.1 percent of you cry babies here wont care as usual like all the endless shit people rage about then forget.


so get it out of your systems and cry some more so you can no longer care and the next week you're raging about something else for the flavor of the week.

aew has a lot more important things to worry about.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Bah Gawd! JR did it on purpose! AEW should have him arrested and press charges too! JR won't last too long in GenPop. Serves him right for calling AEW WWE.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd already turned off the show and wish I didn't.

I can just imagine Tony with his head in hands and Jericho rolling his eyes. JR's probably given everyone free BBQ sauce to make up for it.

I agree JR is past it but this is no big deal. He was with WWE for ages.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

thisissting said:


> There was actually quite a few fluffed lines this week I think all the commentators were nervous as they haven't done that many live audience shows they do a lot of taping and Tony Khan edits a lot out. Excalibur fluffed the very first line of the show as well! Not excusing Jr though as that was a clanger. There must be some sort of production delay built in. If I was Tony Khan I'd have pulled that whole last line if possible.


Could also be a case of too many cooks.. Most of the show was 4 guys screaming on top of each other. In the good old days, it was JR and King.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410690176138067968
*Dave pulled the "you're not real wrestling fans!" card 🤦. Even people who like JR think it's time for him to retire. It's an objective observation based on the repeated commentary flubs, not just a one off.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410690176138067968
> *Dave pulled the "you're not real wrestling fans!" card 🤦. Even people who like JR think it's time for him to retire. It's an objective observation based on the repeated commentary flubs, not just a one off.*



best part about the video is when he said who cares. reality is no one will in 2 days because they will already be bitching about something else they pretend to be offended and upset about.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

JR when he's not trying is still 100x the commentator than Excalibur could ever be, I can't stand this guy and listening to him jack off to every member of the roster and blow his load at all the big moves.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> best part about the video is when he said who cares. reality is no one will in 2 days because they will already be bitching about something else they pretend to be offended and upset about.


Granted it's a little thing but the little things do add up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Granted it's a little thing but the little things do add up.


This.

It’s like hearing your small child repeat a cuss word he’s heard from you: I thought it was funny when he did it the first time, but you scold them with a smile on your face. On the second time, it means he’s getting comfortable and hasn’t learned why it isn’t acceptable. With each curse word, the punishment grows.

JR has been doing this gig long enough that he should know why he can’t keep making THAT specific mistake. The fact he made the mistake and seemed to laugh it off says it all: he still doesn’t have reason to believe such acts are not acceptable.

He either needs fined/suspended on this one, or at worst, you give him a stern lecture and a fair warning that if it happens again, it WILL be a suspension.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

yeahright2 said:


> Could also be a case of too many cooks.. Most of the show was 4 guys screaming on top of each other. In the good old days, it was JR and King.


Yeah I don't like more than 2. It's a sign of weakness in the commentators.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Wrestling fans are toxic. Complete overreaction.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Absolutely stupid reaction from most people.

I said earlier in the thread, JR has always made mistakes. It's part of his charm. This one was pretty bad, given the context, but this is not a new thing, and it's not happening more often than in his WWE days. Clearly the people that matter have already moved past it. Perhaps we can, too?

.. that is, apart from the AEW hating contingent that will contune calling for JR to resign, Kenny to be fired, Khan to withdraw his money etc etc, and on and on. You guys can carry on. No one listens anyway lol


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I love JR, the voice of my childhood and easily a top 5 of all time announcer however he never should've been signed by AEW.
> 
> The reason is simple, AEW wants to be seen as this young mans promotion and fuck the system we're anti authority rah rah rah. JR is the complete opposite of that and he can't possibly appeal to the AEW fandom on any level except nostalgia and respect.
> 
> ...


I felt the same when Dynamite was first produced as I was hoping to see Ian Riccobani get a bigger platform to showcase and improve himself. That said, I see the value in having the voices from the Monday Night War behind the desk as they represent the noise of a lost generation of wrestling fans. It wouldn't surprise me if content from 1996-2003 is still some of the most watched content on the network and those voices represent it.

That said, it doesn't give him the right to constantly make cringeworthy mistakes/comments whether it's on Dynamite, on PPV, on his podcast or on Twitter. It's been far too frequent over the last 18 months.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Can you blame him? The guy probably goes to sleep at night wishing he was back in WWE commentating there, not ending his career in a B tier promotion. Also, AEW doesn't help him by constantly signing WWE's trash, it's confusing the poor man


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth Grimes said:


> Can you blame him? The guy probably goes to sleep at night wishing he was back in WWE commentating there, not ending his career in a B tier promotion. Also, AEW doesn't help him by constantly signing WWE's trash, it's confusing the poor man


That would be one hell of nightmare. Imagine your dreaming of a guy yelling in your ear for 3 hours.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

There really is no middle ground, huh? It's either blind rage or blind faith in most of these posts. 

Jr is Teflon. Aew firing him would get them backlash. The best thing they can do is give him the book and/or an agent/scouting position. At the very least, maybe ask him to limit himself to just a sip or two before going live🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> JR when he's not trying is still 100x the commentator than Excalibur could ever be, I can't stand this guy and listening to him jack off to every member of the roster and blow his load at all the big moves.


I really don't get the Excalibur hate, dudes a more than solid commentator bogged down by 2 old men.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get the Excalibur hate, dudes a more than solid commentator bogged down by 2 old men.


He´s trying too hard. We don´t need to hear him yell "Michinoku driver 43 into Shooting star staple super press" or whatever. Just call the match, and say "great move by Penta".


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> He´s trying too hard. We don´t need to hear him yell "Michinoku driver 43 into Shooting star staple super press" or whatever. Just call the match, and say "great move by Penta".


I disagree.

I hate when announcers use simple generic lines. That goes for wrestling and real life sports. It just makes them sound uninvested. Calling a move by it's name can educate the viewer. Excalibur's issue is that tends to use the moves as a crutch when he needs to add more story telling elements. Taz actually does a really good job of mixing in the names and the reasons for the moves. I love Taz's segments where talks about wrestlers' moves in detail and goes over why they use them. It really can sell people on why certain finishers are used.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> I disagree.
> 
> I hate when announcers use simple generic lines. That goes for wrestling and real life sports. It just makes them sound uninvested. Calling a move by it's name can educate the viewer. *Excalibur's issue is that tends to use the moves as a crutch when he needs to add more story telling elements.* Taz actually does a really good job of mixing in the names and the reasons for the moves. I love Taz's segments where talks about wrestlers' moves in detail and goes over why they use them. It really can sell people on why certain finishers are used.


That´s actually kinda my point. If it takes you almost 30 seconds to say the name of a contrived move, a lot of action has gone by in the mean time. A viewer doesn´t care if it´s the aforementioned Michinoku driver 43, a TIGERDRIVER 98! or just a Brainbuster. As long as it´s not the guys finisher, the exact name doesn´t matter to the majority of fans. If Excalibur has to rely on knowing every obscure move by name, he´s just not good enough in the role they´ve given him.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s actually kinda my point. If it takes you almost 30 seconds to say the name of a contrived move, a lot of action has gone by in the mean time. A viewer doesn´t care if it´s the aforementioned Michinoku driver 43, a TIGERDRIVER 98! or just a Brainbuster. As long as it´s not the guys finisher, the exact name doesn´t matter to the majority of fans. If Excalibur has to rely on knowing every obscure move by name, he´s just not good enough in the role they´ve given him.


Disagree here. The role they've given him is more of a play-by-play role. All commentator booths including actual competitive sports have this dynamic. Primarily one announcer provides a detailed play-by-play (who's touching the ball/puck, where people shoot from, rebounds, offsides, dekes etc. etc.), while the other inserts qualifying statements about the action and more excitement. The play-by-play announcer also tends to be more stats-driven, might bring up past team achievements, set the stage for the stakes etc. It's an important role because there would be a lot of dead air if the only thing announcers commentate on are goals/finishers/high spots. 

When done right, it works well. The roles tend not to be so defined in pro rasslin', but most of the best commentary teams had this type of dynamic.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> He´s trying too hard. We don´t need to hear him yell "Michinoku driver 43 into Shooting star staple super press" or whatever. Just call the match, and say "great move by Penta".


Your play by play needs to have and incite the knowledge. Otherwise would look amateur.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s actually kinda my point. If it takes you almost 30 seconds to say the name of a contrived move, a lot of action has gone by in the mean time. A viewer doesn´t care if it´s the aforementioned Michinoku driver 43, a TIGERDRIVER 98! or just a Brainbuster. As long as it´s not the guys finisher, the exact name doesn´t matter to the majority of fans. If Excalibur has to rely on knowing every obscure move by name, he´s just not good enough in the role they´ve given him.


Another disagree. 

In sports where multiple moves are named and performed, like diving or gymnastics, good announcers give the full information. Yes, casual fans, as in those who only watch certain events such as the Olympics, don't always care as much but even they like the additional information if it's presented in a way that educates them as to what they're seeing. It used to be customary to dumb things down for those casuals but feedback has shown that's not what most people want.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> Your play by play needs to have and incite the knowledge. Otherwise would look amateur.


So many other things in AEW looks amateurish. 
And yes, I don´t disagree that a pbp needs to know his stuff, but he also doesn´t need to sprout it every 5 seconds, when shorter words gets the same information out.



GothicBohemian said:


> Another disagree.
> 
> *In sports where multiple moves are named and performed, like diving or gymnastics, good announcers give the full information*. Yes, casual fans, as in those who only watch certain events such as the Olympics, don't always care as much but even they like the additional information if it's presented in a way that educates them as to what they're seeing. It used to be customary to dumb things down for those casuals but feedback has shown that's not what most people want.


Wrestling isn´t gymnastics.. At least it didn´t used to be. In soccer or Football you don´t hear the commentator draw analogies to every single pass by saying things like "That´s the same pass Fulham players Shawn Davis and Darren freeman did in 96 at the 72 minute mark against Tottenham (or whatever)
In Boxing or UFC you don´t hear the commentators talk about every jab, kick or uppercut being a Mae Geri Kekomi or a Wing Chung double punch.

By calling every single move by name makes it look like gymnastics, and the sense of it being an actual combat gets a little lost.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get the Excalibur hate, dudes a more than solid commentator bogged down by 2 old men.


hes not an announcer, he just happens to know stuff. he doenst talk like one or act like one and i think honestly the 3 of them together all 3 of them are bad because the dynamic is not working. Its best that its just 2 people and likely tony and jim would be able to work better that way. hes like the 2 older guys trying to be normal with a speed demon spitting nonstop facts and jerking himself off over every stupid move the wrestlers do.

its clear the 3 way dynamic has not been working from day 1


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yeahright2 said:


> So many other things in AEW looks amateurish.
> And yes, I don´t disagree that a pbp needs to know his stuff, but he also doesn´t need to sprout it every 5 seconds, when shorter words gets the same information out.
> 
> 
> ...


 
which is the problem because you have Excalibur pushing this gymnastic crap that is not drawing more fans and then you have jim hating on it. so you have no balance lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Did y’all not enjoy Mike Tenay teaching the audience every move under the sun? Goddamn.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> So many other things in AEW looks amateurish.
> And yes, I don´t disagree that a pbp needs to know his stuff, but he also doesn´t need to sprout it every 5 seconds, when shorter words gets the same information out.
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps I should have used fighting sports as examples, like Judo, where there absolutely are named moves and these will be usually be called by commentary. 

I guess the appeal of in-depth side commentary depends on how much information a person likes to hear and how fast the action is moving. I gather you object to the additional background information the most but there's soo much air time to fill in a wrestling match that I don't have any issue with the announce team adding background information. I'd rather that than lame jokes, rehashing what's happened thus far, dead air or _Wasn't that Cool? Yep, it was. That shook him up. Yes, it did. _To each their own.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I really don't get the Excalibur hate, dudes a more than solid commentator bogged down by 2 old men.


*I don't either tbh. He's not nearly as offensive as people make him seem. I enjoy his enthusiasm over JR's complete opposite lack thereof. 90's Jr would have sold that Spike Piledriver like it killed Konnan. AEW JR gets more excited about a picture in picture commercial break.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> hes not an announcer, he just happens to know stuff. he doenst talk like one or act like one and i think honestly the 3 of them together all 3 of them are bad because the dynamic is not working. Its best that its just 2 people and likely tony and jim would be able to work better that way. hes like the 2 older guys trying to be normal with a speed demon spitting nonstop facts and jerking himself off over every stupid move the wrestlers do.
> 
> its clear the 3 way dynamic has not been working from day 1


If they paired down to two announcers it should be Excalibur and Taz. They at least have chemistry together and show a genuine excitement for the product. They also do a better job of matching the feel of AEW. If you listen to any of AEW promotional videos or commercials you hear Excalibur's voice and that is because his excitement sells the product. He should tighten things up, but overall he should be JR's replacement.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> So many other things in AEW looks amateurish.
> And yes, I don´t disagree that a pbp needs to know his stuff, but he also doesn´t need to sprout it every 5 seconds, when shorter words gets the same information out.
> 
> 
> ...


So because other things in AEW look amateur, you want to add another amateur aspect?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I don't either tbh. He's not nearly as offensive as people make him seem. I enjoy his enthusiasm over JR's complete opposite lack thereof. 90's Jr would have sold that Spike Piledriver like it killed Konnan. AEW JR gets more excited about a picture in picture commercial break.*


That’s because AEW JR is just going through the motions. His opinion of AEW isn’t the main reason why he isn’t more invested, and I am tired of people copping that excuse. Just as I’m tired of people who suggest he is just an old crotchety bastard out of touch with the times.

The truth is what no one wants to say: he is a sad, depressed, and lonely old man still reeling from the death of his wife and trying to learn how to fucking DO life on his own after 24 fucking years. The fact that he has relocated to Jacksonville in what seems to be a more permanent move (seems he has a place on the beach) would suggest the guy really just wants to be retired and enjoying his days.

Unfortunately, he has reached that stage of his life where he wants to do nothing, but his better half isn’t there to enjoy it with him. He can continue trying to fill that void with AEW, drinking or whatever, but it is never going to change what has happened.

And only those of us in here that are happily married are going to even be able to begin to understand what JR is really dealing with here.



And none of this makes him above disciplinary action.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

bdon said:


> That’s because AEW JR is just going through the motions. His opinion of AEW isn’t the main reason why he isn’t more invested, and I am tired of people copping that excuse. Just as I’m tired of people who suggest he is just an old crotchety bastard out of touch with the times.
> 
> The truth is what no one wants to say: he is a sad, depressed, and lonely old man still reeling from the death of his wife and trying to learn how to fucking DO life on his own after 24 fucking years. The fact that he has relocated to Jacksonville in what seems to be a more permanent move (seems he has a place on the beach) would suggest the guy really just wants to be retired and enjoying his days.
> 
> ...


*I'm not going to blindly speculate on his personal issues because it's none of my business, but I will point out what's glaringly obvious on my television screen.*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

what will next weeks topic be that people bitch about and then forget. What sexual harassments claim with no evidence or even if did people will blow up about followed by forgetting about it and not caring. Hmmmmm


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I think he sucks and should never have been hired but this is just a stupid mistake and nothing to get fired over.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I hope they waterboard that senile Okie with his own BBQ Sauce. Then they can ship his carcass over to Bangladesh where they'll tear him open and eat him like on The Walking Dead.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I hope they waterboard that senile Okie with his own BBQ Sauce. Then they can ship his carcass over to Bangladesh where they'll tear him open and eat him like on The Walking Dead.


apparently his sauce is good, id like to try it.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> apparently his sauce is good, id like to try it.


That's what the ladies say.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> That's what the ladies say.


"Good Gawd Almighty, if you guys dont like my errors, you can join the kiss my ass club BBQ Style!"


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> "Good Gawd Almighty, if you guys dont like my errors, you can join the kiss my ass club BBQ Style!"


Nice there's a third option. You used to only get to choose between jelly or syrup.


----------



## Shondor1888 (Jul 13, 2016)

Pretty sure excalibur called Matt Jackson 'Pie face' during the tag match too. Cornette be loving it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

JR obviously wishes he still in the "Dub-ya Dub-ya E" rather than having to put over most of the crap he has to be subjected to in this company. He obviously didn't do it on purpose, but when you are putting on a charade for a long time, your real personality and feelings are bound to slip out. 

JR and Schiavone are both disinterested and not fans of the product and are clearly there just for the paycheck. Tony has been far better than playing the kiss a** subserviant employee as evidenced in Eric Bischoff's WCW.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm not going to blindly speculate on his personal issues because it's none of my business, but I will point out what's glaringly obvious on my television screen.*


Good energy.

I wish the best for J.R. on a personal level, but not pretending like I know him. If he could believably feign some enthusiasm for the product for a couple hours, then it'd be a non-issue.

Funny thing is both you and I hate the psychology-barren spotfests in modern wrestling, thus we can empathize with the "wtf??" J.R. has to sit through each week. But, at the end of the day, he is being paid to promote the product, not downgrade it worse than it already is. And at this rate, his reputation'll be no better than the EVPs taking money from a money mark and doing their own thing regardless of its impact on the product.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Good energy.
> 
> I wish the best for J.R. on a personal level, but not pretending like I know him. If he could believably feign some enthusiasm for the product for a couple hours, then it'd be a non-issue.
> 
> Funny thing is both you and I hate the psychology-barren spotfests in modern wrestling, thus we can empathize with the "wtf??" J.R. has to sit through each week. But, at the end of the day, he is being paid to promote the product, not downgrade it worse than it already is. And at this rate, his reputation'll be no better than the EVPs taking money from a money mark and doing their own thing regardless of its impact on the product.


*Yeah, there's no need to bring personal shit into it. JR is a detriment to the product from an aspect of professionalism, and I never thought I'd say that.*


----------

